# CA EIT OCTOBER 2006 RESULTS



## annie (Jan 31, 2007)

Did anyone get their results yet. I have heard the PE's got theirs.


----------



## musicstinger (Feb 1, 2007)

HAHA, I wish we would have gotten ours. Anyways, I don't think they've been mailed out yet. I'm anxious to know the results as well. Anyways, I found this site at the CA state website.

http://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/e_oct06results.htm

According to the site, the results will release this Friday or so. Wow, it sucks living California. I think we're the last to get our results.

Good luck to me and to you.


----------



## annie (Feb 1, 2007)

musicstinger said:


> HAHA, I wish we would have gotten ours. Anyways, I don't think they've been mailed out yet. I'm anxious to know the results as well. Anyways, I found this site at the CA state website.
> http://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/e_oct06results.htm
> 
> According to the site, the results will release this Friday or so. Wow, it sucks living California. I think we're the last to get our results.
> ...


Well thanks. The site said the same thing about PE's and yet their results were early.


----------



## eng.dork (Feb 1, 2007)

I live in newport beach CA and have not yet received my results for the FE. I am hoping today will be the day. It is crazy that PE's have received their results.


----------



## annie (Feb 2, 2007)

Yipee. I passed. I just got my result today.


----------



## eng.dork (Feb 2, 2007)

I just got my result about an hour ago...I passed the fing FE. It feels really good. Next stop in April the PE.


----------



## Ying Wu (Feb 3, 2007)

annie said:


> Did anyone get their results yet. I have heard the PE's got theirs.


I wonder if anything has the same problem. I took the EIT exam in October 2006, but this Friday I recieved a mail from the board that says I "failed to apprear for the October 2006 EIT exam" !!!!!! I cannot believe this!!!!! Does anyone know how to sovle this kind of problem? Thank you for your kind support.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2007)

wow, that sucks, you might better start making some serious phone calls,and or office visits to get that figured out.


----------



## annie (Feb 6, 2007)

SapperPE said:


> Congrats on passing Annie. And also congrats on turning 29. Only one more year of the crazy 20's then you will be old like me at 30. Man, that has a wierd ring to it, 30 years old.


Thanks for the best wishes. Passing the EIT has been a nice B'day present. Now I have to pass the PE and then I am free....


----------



## cement (Feb 7, 2007)

congrats and happy birthday annie! :appl: :appl:

congrats to you too eng.dork :appl:

Ying Wu, you need to get all over the board offices. do you have proof that you were there? parking receipts, hotel, meals, etc?


----------



## Ying Wu (Feb 16, 2007)

cement said:


> congrats and happy birthday annie! :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:
> congrats to you too eng.dork
> 
> Ying Wu, you need to get all over the board offices. do you have proof that you were there? parking receipts, hotel, meals, etc?



Thank you for your help. After several calls and a fax to the Board, they did give me some response after one week. They said there are possible computer irregularities that could cause the letter I received saying "I failed to appear for the FE exam...'. They will investigate my case and didn't specify how long it takes. During the investigatioin period, I cannot refile for the exam, which is fine because I don't want to refile!!!

Two things I have learned. One is to keep all the related things such as notice letter that we used during the exam, and anything else which can approve you did appear for the exam. I will even consider to take a photo during the next exam. I was really stressed out, their mistakes drove me crazy. But on the other hand, I was glad it didn't happen to me for the PE exam. Another thing I learned is "NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE". When I went out the exam building, I felt good and didn't worry about the results so much. Now I have no idea when I can have the results if they can find the problem.

Good luck to all of you guys!!!


----------

